# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Αγορές από Πλαίσιο: Απαιτούν δ/νση, επάγγελμα, τηλέφωνα

## Gianniskriti

Έχει αγοράσει κάποιος τωρα τελευταια από Πλαίσιο;
Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καιρό έχουν εφαρμόσει αυτή την τακτική,
αλλά τα Χριστούγεννα που πήγα παρέα με τον κολλητό για να ψωνίζει ενα κινεζοτάμπλετ,
στο ταμείο δεν του ολοκλήρωναν την συναλλαγη αν δεν τους δήλωνε πλήθος προσωπικών
δεδομένων. Δεν άκουγα και πολυ καλα γιατι ημουν στο πλάϊ, αλλά ειμαι σιγουρος για τα: 
δ/νση, επάγγελμα, τηλέφωνο σταθερό, τηλέφωνο κινητό.
Όταν ο φίλος μου αντεδρασε και είπε δεν σας δινω κινητο κι αν επιμενετε δεν θα αγορασω
το προϊόν, ξαφνικα το ψευτικο χαμογελο της κοπελας εξαφανίστηκε και του απάντησε:
"Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το αφήσετε και φύγετε" !!! Ενταξει ηταν ο χαμος των Χριστουγεννων
οπότε δεν την παρεξηγουμε, θα ειχε πήξει.
Άλλο ειναι το ζητημα μας, οτι με αφορμη και καλα την εγγυηση του προϊόντος (φανταζομαι,
δεν μας αιτιολογησαν άλλωστε ποτε τον λογο) με υπερταχείς ρυθμούς χτιζουν βαση δεδομενων 
που θα περιλαμβανει ουσιαστικα τους περισσότερους Έλληνες πολιτες που ψωνιζουν ηλεκτρονικα αγαθα!
Βεβαια εννοειται οτι ο καθε υποψιασμενος μπορει να δηλωσει ψευτικα στοιχεία, 
αλλα οι περισσοτεροι πιστεψτε με δηλωνουν τα πραγματικα, ειδικα στα τηλεφωνα,
φοβουμενοι μην χασουν την "εγγυηση¨του Πλαισιου.
Ποια είναι η γνωμη σας;

----------


## 29gk

Απλα, δεν πας στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και ψωνιζεις απο τα αμετρητα αλλα καταστηματα που εχουν τα ιδια ή παρομοια ή και καλυτερα προιοντα, με καλυτερους ορους και τιμες. Ελευθερη αγορα λεγεται και υπευθυνος καταναλωτης.

Και με τοιν κινδυνο να ....χακαρω το νημα που ανοιξες, αλλα ακρως ενδεικτικο της συμπεριφορας μερικων παλιων και "μεγαλων" ( αληθεια στην εποχη του online shopping, ποσο ισχυει πια αυτο;  ), να και ενα αρθρο για το MULTIRAMA απο την σκοπια της Ελενας Ακριτα




> *Τα φάουλ των καταστημάτων Public ...αποκαλύπτει η Ελενα Ακρίτα...*
> 
> Μπορεί να είμαι "συγγραφέας του μήνα’"στα Public όμως, ως καταναλώτρια, τα στραβά της επιχείρησης θα τα πω. Πάω χτες να ανταλλάξω δυο...
> δωροεπιταγές με αντίστοιχες δωροκάρτες για το Ipad μου. Στο ταμείο με πληροφορούν ότι αυτό ‘δεν γίνεται’. "Γιατί δεν γίνεται;", επιμένω. "Γιατί δεν μπορώ με την δωροεπιταγή του καταστήματος σας να πάρω την κάρτα που θέλω για το τάμπλετ μου;;;" Με κοιτάνε άναυδοι. Δεν ξέρουν, δεν τους έχει ξανασυμβεί ποτέ, μου λένε. 
> Ζητάω τον/την προϊστάμενο. Έρχεται και μου επιβεβαιώνει πως δεν επιτρέπεται, λέει, η συναλλαγή αυτή. Της λέω: «Να διαβάσουμε μαζί τα ‘ψιλά γράμματα’ στο πίσω μέρος της δωροκάρτας; Κι αν το αναφέρει ΓΡΑΠΤΑ αυτό που μου λέτε εσείς ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ, θα σας ζητήσω συγγνώμη». Διαβάζουμε λέξη-λέξη. Δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά. ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ. Αρχίζει πάλι η προϊστάμενη τα τηλέφωνα. Μου λέει «με την δωροεπιταγή Public μπορείτε να αγοράσετε ΕΜΠΟΡΕΥΜΑ κι όχι ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ».. 
> ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ: ΤΥΠΙΚΑ Ο ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΑ ΨΙΛΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ. 
> Σειρά μου να μείνω άναυδη. «Από πού κι ως πού θεωρείται ‘υπηρεσία’ η αγορά κάρτας για ταμπλέτα; Υπηρεσία είναι να σου αφήσω το κινητό μου να το διορθώσεις. Υπηρεσία είναι να μου φτιάξεις κάτι. Η κάρτα είναι αντικείμενο. Α-ντι-κεί-με-νο. Το αντικείμενο είναι εμπόρευμα, όχι παροχή υπηρεσίας». Παύση. Νέο τηλέφωνο. Ειλικρινά, λυπάμαι την υπάλληλο που δεν μου φταίει σε τίποτα, αλλά δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να τους χαριστώ. 
> Ξανάρχεται η συμπαθέστατη κοπέλα. «Κυρία Ακρίτα, για σας θα κάνουμε μια εξαίρεση: Θα σας ανταλλάξουμε τις δωροεπιταγές με κάρτες». Της απαντώ. «Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θέλω ούτε εξαιρέσεις ούτε χατίρια. Σας μιλάω ως καταναλώτρια και παρακαλώ να με αντιμετωπίσετε ανάλογα». «Ε, τότε ισχύει αυτό που σας είπα. Δεν γίνεται». «Εντάξει. Να σας πω ότι εσείς προσωπικά ως υπάλληλος δεν μου φταίτε σε τίποτα. Παρακαλώ όμως, διαβιβάστε στους υπεύθυνους πως αυτή την εμπειρία μου θα την μεταφέρω στον προσωπικό μου λογαριασμό στο Facebook, για να ενημερωθούν και οι άλλοι καταναλωτές." 
> Κι αυτό κάνω. Ως δημοσιογράφος - κι όχι ως συγγραφέας που ο εκδοτικός οίκος Διόπτρα συνεργάζεται μαζί τους – μοιράζομαι όλο αυτό μήπως φανεί χρήσιμο σε κάποιον άλλον φίλο καταναλωτή. Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές της ανάρτησης.
> ...

----------


## sdikr

> Έχει αγοράσει κάποιος τωρα τελευταια από Πλαίσιο;
> Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καιρό έχουν εφαρμόσει αυτή την τακτική,
> αλλά τα Χριστούγεννα που πήγα παρέα με τον κολλητό για να ψωνίζει ενα κινεζοτάμπλετ,
> στο ταμείο δεν του ολοκλήρωναν την συναλλαγη αν δεν τους δήλωνε πλήθος προσωπικών
> δεδομένων. Δεν άκουγα και πολυ καλα γιατι ημουν στο πλάϊ, αλλά ειμαι σιγουρος για τα: 
> δ/νση, επάγγελμα, τηλέφωνο σταθερό, τηλέφωνο κινητό.
> Όταν ο φίλος μου αντεδρασε και είπε δεν σας δινω κινητο κι αν επιμενετε δεν θα αγορασω
> το προϊόν, ξαφνικα το ψευτικο χαμογελο της κοπελας εξαφανίστηκε και του απάντησε:
> "Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το αφήσετε και φύγετε" !!! Ενταξει ηταν ο χαμος των Χριστουγεννων
> ...



Αυτό που σου λένε είναι οτι ναι είναι για την εγγύηση και είναι κυρίως για το ότι όποιος έχανε την απόδειξη μετά πήγαινε στο κατάστημα και τους ζητούσε να βρούνε την απόδειξη του μέσα απο τις ανώνυμες.
όσες φόρες ζήτησα απλά απόδειξη λιανικής χωρίς ονόματα κλπ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα να μου την δώσουν, απλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν την χάσω την απόδειξη δεν θα έχω και εγγύηση.

----------


## no_logo

και τι έγινε αν δώσεις δηλαδή το τηλέφωνο;
μην γίνεστε παρανοϊκοί

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Απλα, δεν πας στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ και ψωνιζεις απο τα αμετρητα αλλα καταστηματα που εχουν τα ιδια ή παρομοια ή και καλυτερα προιοντα, με καλυτερους ορους και τιμες. Ελευθερη αγορα λεγεται και υπευθυνος καταναλωτης.


Εγω προσωπικα τους εχω διαγραψει από το 2009 που ειχα μια πολυ δυσαρεστη εμπειρια, ο φιλος μου απλως ηθελε να του κανω παρε οταν πηγε.




> ....όσες φόρες ζήτησα απλά απόδειξη λιανικής χωρίς ονόματα κλπ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα να μου την δώσουν, απλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν την χάσω την απόδειξη δεν θα έχω και εγγύηση.


Πιστευω δεν παρεχουν πλεον αυτη την εναλλακτικη της απλης αοδειξης, δεν μας εδωσε τετοια δυνατοτητα, οταν τσινησαμε και απειλησαμε οτι δεν θα παρουμε το προϊόν απλα ειπε "δεν με ενδιαφερει".




> και τι έγινε αν δώσεις δηλαδή το τηλέφωνο;
> μην γίνεστε παρανοϊκοί


Δεν ειναι μονο για το τηλεφωνο, απαιτησε πληθος πληροφοριων

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω προσωπικα τους εχω διαγραψει από το 2009 που ειχα μια πολυ δυσαρεστη εμπειρια, ο φιλος μου απλως ηθελε να του κανω παρε οταν πηγε.
> 
> 
> Πιστευω δεν παρεχουν πλεον αυτη την εναλλακτικη της απλης αοδειξης, δεν μας εδωσε τετοια δυνατοτητα, οταν τσινησαμε και απειλησαμε οτι δεν θα παρουμε το προϊόν απλα ειπε "δεν με ενδιαφερει".
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι μονο για το τηλεφωνο, απαιτησε πληθος πληροφοριων


Σε εμένα την δώσανε την δυνατότητα, απλα με ενημερώσανε ότι αν χάσω την απόδειξη χάνω και την εγγύηση

----------


## Gordito

Επιτελους το αυτονοητο δηλαδη.
Οχι θα πρεπει να κραταω την αποδειξη 2 χρονια για να εχω εγγυηση.

Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Επιτελους το αυτονοητο δηλαδη.
> Οχι θα πρεπει να κραταω την αποδειξη 2 χρονια για να εχω εγγυηση.
> 
> Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.


Ο.κ., και θα πρεπει δηλαδη να ρωτανε επαγγελμα και διευθυνση κατοικιας για να κατωχυρωσω την εγγυηση;
Τόσο ανετα και ανοιχτα δινεις εσυ στους παντες ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομερνα με φθηνο ανταλλαγμα;

----------


## sdikr

> Επιτελους το αυτονοητο δηλαδη.
> Οχι θα πρεπει να κραταω την αποδειξη 2 χρονια για να εχω εγγυηση.
> 
> Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.


Το αυτονόητο είναι να κρατάς την απόδειξη, το λένε μάλιστα σε όλες τις εγγυήσεις,  το ότι το πλαίσιο θα κάνει τον κόπο να βρεί την απόδειξη αν εσύ την χάσεις γιατί αυτό πρέπει να κρατάει τα χαρτιά του λόγο εφορίας είναι άλλο θέμα.
Αφήστε τα κλωνάρια

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο.κ., και θα πρεπει δηλαδη να ρωτανε επαγγελμα και διευθυνση κατοικιας για να κατωχυρωσω την εγγυηση;
> Τόσο ανετα και ανοιχτα δινεις εσυ στους παντες ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομερνα με φθηνο ανταλλαγμα;


Κανονικά αν θέλεις να το πας σύμφωνα με τους όρους εγγυήσεών πρέπει να δηλώσεις αυτά τα στοιχεία στην εταιρία που θα σου δώσει την εγγύηση.
Δεν ζητάει τίποτα περίεργο απο προσωπικά δεδομένα

----------


## Georgios1974

> Ο.κ., και θα πρεπει δηλαδη να ρωτανε επαγγελμα και διευθυνση κατοικιας για να κατωχυρωσω την εγγυηση;
> Τόσο ανετα και ανοιχτα δινεις εσυ στους παντες ολα τα προσωπικα σου δεδομερνα με φθηνο ανταλλαγμα;


Duh αν αγοράζεις με τιμολόγιο μόνο το τι χρώμα εσώρουχα φοράς δεν δίνεις στις εταιρείες που ψωνίζεις. Ξεκολλήστε. Και αν σας ψεκάζουν δώστε ψεύτικο κινητό. Και να χρειαστεί η εγγύηση απλά "άλλαξες νούμερο στο ενδιάμεσο" (που δεν θα χρειαστεί για την εγγύηση). Τζίζους.

----------


## wesker

> Έχει αγοράσει κάποιος τωρα τελευταια από Πλαίσιο;
> Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο καιρό έχουν εφαρμόσει αυτή την τακτική,
> αλλά τα Χριστούγεννα που πήγα παρέα με τον κολλητό για να ψωνίζει ενα κινεζοτάμπλετ,
> στο ταμείο δεν του ολοκλήρωναν την συναλλαγη αν δεν τους δήλωνε πλήθος προσωπικών
> δεδομένων. Δεν άκουγα και πολυ καλα γιατι ημουν στο πλάϊ, αλλά ειμαι σιγουρος για τα: 
> δ/νση, επάγγελμα, τηλέφωνο σταθερό, τηλέφωνο κινητό.
> Όταν ο φίλος μου αντεδρασε και είπε δεν σας δινω κινητο κι αν επιμενετε δεν θα αγορασω
> το προϊόν, ξαφνικα το ψευτικο χαμογελο της κοπελας εξαφανίστηκε και του απάντησε:
> "Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το αφήσετε και φύγετε" !!! Ενταξει ηταν ο χαμος των Χριστουγεννων
> ...


Καταλάβετε το οτι το Πλαισιο δεν ανήκει στην ταμί, ούτε στον πωλητή. Ανήκει στον Γεραρδο, αυτός βάζει τους κανόνες, και οι υπαλληλοι οφείλουν να τους ακολουθούν, τους αρεσει δεν τους αρέσει. Η ταμιας εχει την υποχρεωση απο τους ανωτέρους της να ρωτάει καποια πραγματα, να ακολουθει καποιες διαδικασίες. Που ηξερε εκεινη αν εσυ με τον φιλαράκο σου δεν εισασταν mystery shoppers, και της βάζατε αρνητική βαθμολογία στην τήρηση των διαδικασιών του πόστου της. Kαι μια απο αυτες τις διαδικασίες ειναι το ανοιγμα καρτέλας πελάτη. Πέρα απο αυτο αν εσυ χασεις την απόδειξη, και χρειαστείς RMA, χωρις καρτέλα πελάτη υποχρεώνεις τον υπάλληλο να κάθετε να ψάχνει στο σύστημα σε δεκάδες παραστατικά, για μια δουλειά που θα την έκανε μέσα σε 1 λεπτό με ενα απλό τηλέφωνο. Επίσης στο Πλαισιο πλεον επανέκδοση αποδειξης δεν γίνεται απο τα μαγαζιά. Την κάνει το λογιστήριο, και δινει εντολή να τυπωθει στον εκτυπωτή του καταστήματος. Δηλαδή θα βάλεις ένα ακομα τμήμα στο παιχνίδι να ψάχνει για την δική σου απόδειξη (και τα λογιστήρια σε μεγάλες εταιρίες δεν παιζουν, πήζουν στην κυριολεξία). Αν καποιος δεν συμφωνει με τις διαδικασίες ενος μαγαζιού δεν ψωνιζει. Απλά πράγματα. Δόξα τω Θεώ υπάρχουν άπειρα καταστήματα στο skroutz για τις αγορές μας. Οταν αγοράζετε ηλεκτρονικά απο e-bay, skroutz κλπ, εκει δεν δίνετε ολα σας τα στοιχεία; Εκει δεν σας πειράζει; Παρανοϊκοί γίνεστε ορισμένοι....

----------


## Gianniskriti

> ...Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.





> .....μην γίνεστε παρανοϊκοί





> .....Ξεκολλήστε. Και αν σας ψεκάζουν δώστε ψεύτικο κινητό. ......Τζίζους.





> ........... Παρανοϊκοί γίνεστε ορισμένοι....


Για να κανουμε μια συνοψη: ο ενας γραφει "να βγουμε απ' τις σπηλιες", ο αλλος οτι "είμαστε παρανοϊκοί", ο άλλος "ξεκολλήστε...τζίζους", και ο τελευταιος επαναλαμβανει την "παρανοια". Αρα το συμπερασμα που εξαγεται απο το παρον νημα που ανοιχτηκε για να κατατεθουν αποψεις επι του θεματος ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι θεωρουν αυτονοητη και καλοδεχουμενη την παραπανω τακτικη του Πλαισιου. Το αποδεχομαι και ευχαριστω για τις απόψεις σας, μαλλον το ειδα λιγουλακι υπερβολικα.
Όμως με την ευκαιρία θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας και τον εξης προβληματισμο μου: για καποιο λογο ορισμενοι ρίχνετε παντα τόσο το επίπεδο μιας συζητησης μονο και μονο για να εκφρασετε την διαφωνια σας σε ενα νημα, που ανοιχτηκε σαφεστατα οχι για αντιπαραθεση αλλα για καταθεση αποψεων, καθως και για να ενημερωθουν για την τακτικη του πλαισιου υποψηφιοι πελατες. Αν φιλτατοι ο μονος τροπος να συνεισφερετε είναι μεσω της εντασεως και των προσβολων, τότε ας απαντατε μονολεκτικα, πιο πολυ θα συνεισφερετε. :Worthy:

----------


## wesker

> Για να κανουμε μια συνοψη: ο ενας γραφει "να βγουμε απ' τις σπηλιες", ο αλλος οτι "είμαστε παρανοϊκοί", ο άλλος "ξεκολλήστε...τζίζους", και ο τελευταιος επαναλαμβανει την "παρανοια". Αρα το συμπερασμα που εξαγεται απο το παρον νημα που ανοιχτηκε για να κατατεθουν αποψεις επι του θεματος ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι θεωρουν αυτονοητη και καλοδεχουμενη την παραπανω τακτικη του Πλαισιου. Το αποδεχομαι και ευχαριστω για τις απόψεις σας, μαλλον το ειδα λιγουλακι υπερβολικα.
> Όμως με την ευκαιρία θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας και τον εξης προβληματισμο μου: για καποιο λογο ορισμενοι ρίχνετε παντα τόσο το επίπεδο μιας συζητησης μονο και μονο για να εκφρασετε την διαφωνια σας σε ενα νημα, που ανοιχτηκε σαφεστατα οχι για αντιπαραθεση αλλα για καταθεση αποψεων, καθως και για να ενημερωθουν για την τακτικη του πλαισιου υποψηφιοι πελατες. Αν φιλτατοι ο μονος τροπος να συνεισφερετε είναι μεσω της εντασεως και των προσβολων, τότε ας απαντατε μονολεκτικα, πιο πολυ θα συνεισφερετε.


Δεν νομίζω οτι σε πρόσβαλα. Την άποψη μου στην ειπα νομιζω για πιο λόγο γίνεται αυτο. Ας μην κοιτάμε τα παντα με καχυποψία.

----------


## Artemius

> Επιτελους το αυτονοητο δηλαδη.
> Οχι θα πρεπει να κραταω την αποδειξη 2 χρονια για να εχω εγγυηση.
> 
> Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.



ή,

να βγείτε από τις σπηλιές οι υπόλοιποι και να γίνετε οργανωμένοι από σκορποχώρια που είστε, και να έχετε ένα ντοσιέ με διαφάνειες!  :Twisted Evil: 


σρυ αλλά δεν άντεξα να μην σε απαντήσω στο ίδιο μοτίβο!  :Razz:

----------


## Gianniskriti

> Δεν νομίζω οτι σε πρόσβαλα. Την άποψη μου στην ειπα νομιζω για πιο λόγο γίνεται αυτο. Ας μην κοιτάμε τα παντα με καχυποψία.


Μα δεν ειπα φιλε μου οτι με προσεβαλες, ίσα ισα την γνωμη σου την αποδεχτηκα κιολας, απλα τονισα οτι ορισμενοι χαρακτηρισμοι (π.χ.:.... _Παρανοϊκοί γίνεστε ορισμένοι_....) απλα ρχνουν το επιπεδο χωρις να υπαρχει λογος, το αναφερω και ως γενικοτερη παρατηρηση γιατι βλεπω να γινεται συχνα και ειναι κριμα να χαλαμε τα νηματα.

----------


## dfourt

Και τι θα γίνει δηλαδή αν μάθει το Πλαίσιο τη διεύθυνση, το τηλέφωνό σου και το επάγγελμά σου;
Ούτως ή άλλως δεν τα δίνεις στο οποιοδήποτε online μαγαζί; 

ΟΚ, το πολύ-πολύ να σου φτιάξουν προφίλ και να καταγράφουν τι ψωνίζεις από αυτούς, πόσο ξοδεύεις κάθε χρόνο για αγορές από το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί κτλ.; 
Άντε πες ότι το αναλύουν περαιτέρω, βλέπουν ότι σου αρέσουν τα Gadgets και σου στέλνουν εστιασμένα διαφημιστικά emails.

Ε, και; 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, google, facebook κτλ, ξέρουν πολύ περισσότερα στοιχεία για εσένα. Αν έχεις και smartphone...

Υ.Γ.: Να υποθέσω ότι παρά τα capital controls, εσύ και ο φίλος σου έχετε ζεστό χρήμα στην τσέπη και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ούτε χρεωστικές/πιστωτικές κάρτες ε?

----------


## kourampies

Απίστευτο το ότι όχι απλά δέχεστε να καταγράφουν τα στοιχεία σας χωρίς λόγο, αλλά τους υπερασπίζεστε κιόλας. Δεν δίνω απολύτως τίποτα, και φυσικά αν δε το δεχτούν δεν προχωράω στην αγορά.
Καμία συμμετοχή σε καμία "έρευνα", βελτιστοποίηση εμπειρίας κτλ.

Όσον αφορά το FB, Google κτλ, προσφέρουν (δυστυχώς) αναντικατάστατες υπηρεσίες, οπότε είναι ένα λογικό τίμημα. Με σωστή διαχείριση είναι αποδεκτό. Το να σε φακελώσει το πλαίσιο δεν προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα.

Για τις χρεωστικές κτλ, δυστυχώς έτσι είναι ο νόμος. Προσωπικά τα μοιράζω και στις 4 τράπεζες, prepaid εξωτερικού, paypal funds και ότι μπορώ να σκορπίσω.

----------


## Gianniskriti

> ...
> Υ.Γ.: Να υποθέσω ότι παρά τα capital controls, εσύ και ο φίλος σου έχετε ζεστό χρήμα στην τσέπη και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε ούτε χρεωστικές/πιστωτικές κάρτες ε?


Τί ακριβώς ενοοείς φίλε μου ; Και τί σχέση έχει με το θέμα;

----------


## sdikr

> Απίστευτο το ότι όχι απλά δέχεστε να καταγράφουν τα στοιχεία σας χωρίς λόγο, αλλά τους υπερασπίζεστε κιόλας. Δεν δίνω απολύτως τίποτα, και φυσικά αν δε το δεχτούν δεν προχωράω στην αγορά.
> Καμία συμμετοχή σε καμία "έρευνα", βελτιστοποίηση εμπειρίας κτλ.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το FB, Google κτλ, προσφέρουν (δυστυχώς) αναντικατάστατες υπηρεσίες, οπότε είναι ένα λογικό τίμημα. Με σωστή διαχείριση είναι αποδεκτό. Το να σε φακελώσει το πλαίσιο δεν προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα.
> 
> Για τις χρεωστικές κτλ, δυστυχώς έτσι είναι ο νόμος. Προσωπικά τα μοιράζω και στις 4 τράπεζες, prepaid εξωτερικού, paypal funds και ότι μπορώ να σκορπίσω.


Το να λέει κάποιος οτι φοβάται για τα δεδομένα του αλλά να έχει λογαριασμό στο facebook είναι σαν να λένε ο λύκος με το πρόβατο

----------


## kourampies

> Το να λέει κάποιος οτι φοβάται για τα δεδομένα του αλλά να έχει λογαριασμό στο facebook είναι σαν να λένε ο λύκος με το πρόβατο


Εγώ δεν είπα ότι φοβάμαι, απλά δεν τα δίνω τζάμπα. Στο Facebook τα δίνω με μεγάλο μέτρο σε αντάλλαγμα με αυτό που προσφέρει. Να με φακελώσει το πλαίσιο δεν προσφέρει απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## goku

> Αυτό που σου λένε είναι οτι ναι είναι για την εγγύηση και είναι κυρίως για το ότι όποιος έχανε την απόδειξη μετά πήγαινε στο κατάστημα και τους ζητούσε να βρούνε την απόδειξη του μέσα απο τις ανώνυμες.
> όσες φόρες ζήτησα απλά απόδειξη λιανικής χωρίς ονόματα κλπ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα να μου την δώσουν, απλά με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν την χάσω την απόδειξη δεν θα έχω και εγγύηση.


Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στο σύστημα τον σειριακό αριθμό της συσκευής ο οποίος θα τυπωθεί πάνω στην απόδειξη όταν θα αγοραστεί και επίσης να μπει στην βάση δεδομένων ώστε να το ψάξουν αν χρειαστεί μόνο με τον σειριακό, δεν χρειάζονται προσωπικά στοιχεία.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα μπορούσαν να έχουν στο σύστημα τον σειριακό αριθμό της συσκευής ο οποίος θα τυπωθεί πάνω στην απόδειξη όταν θα αγοραστεί, δεν χρειάζονται προσωπικά στοιχεία.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό αυτό που λες,  και μετά σίγουρα κάποιος θα φώναζε γιατί κρατάνε το sn,  αν πάλι χάσει κάποιος την απόδειξη θα πρέπει να ψάξουν όλες τις έγραφες αντί για απλά να κάνουν αναζήτηση μέσω του κωδικού πελάτη

----------


## dfourt

> Τί ακριβώς ενοοείς φίλε μου ; Και τί σχέση έχει με το θέμα;


Όπως σου έγραψα και στο pm (μόλις πρόσεξα ότι το είχες ποστάρει και εδώ):




> Το ότι εφόσον έχεις κάποια concerns για τη συλλογή στοιχείων από τα μαγαζιά, λογικά θα πρέπει να έχεις και αντίστοιχα concerns και για τις πιστωτικές/χρεωστικές κάρτες. (ή απλά να μην τις χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου, κάτι το οποίο, λόγω των capital controls, δεν είναι και τόσο απλό/εύκολο/πρακτικό)
> 
> Ίσως σου κάνει εντύπωση, αλλά σε πολλές χώρες του εξωτερικού (και χωρίς καν capital controls) το να κυκλοφορείς με cash στο πορτοφόλι καθημερινά (πέραν ίσως κάποιου ποσού 10-20 €), όπως κάνει πολύς κόσμος εδώ στην Ελλάδα, είναι σπάνιο.


Άσχετο, αλλά παρότι πιστεύω, όπως έγραψα, ότι το να δώσεις 5 στοιχεία στο Πλαίσιο είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο και αναμενόμενο, θεωρώ απίθανο να μην έχουν διαδικασία που να το παρακάμπτει αν χρειαστεί. Δλδ αν είσαι τουρίστας από το εξωτερικό δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις κάτι από το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί;

----------


## goku

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό αυτό που λες,  και μετά σίγουρα κάποιος θα φώναζε γιατί κρατάνε το sn,  αν πάλι χάσει κάποιος την απόδειξη θα πρέπει να ψάξουν όλες τις έγραφες αντί για απλά να κάνουν αναζήτηση μέσω του κωδικού πελάτη


Εγώ έχω δει να τυπώνουν τον σειριακό στην απόδειξη, και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά μου το είχαν κάνει και στο Πλαίσιο, αν και έχω να ψωνίσω χρόνια από το Πλαίσιο οπότε δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αν έχουν κρατήσει τον σειριακό και την ημερομηνία της αγοράς, δεν μπορούν να το ψάξουν στο σύστημα αν τους πας την συσκευή;

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ έχω δει να τυπώνουν τον σειριακό στην απόδειξη, και μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά μου το είχαν κάνει και στο Πλαίσιο, αν και έχω να ψωνίσω χρόνια από το Πλαίσιο οπότε δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος. Έτσι κι αλλιώς αν έχουν κρατήσει τον σειριακό και την ημερομηνία της αγοράς, δεν μπορούν να το ψάξουν στο σύστημα αν τους πας την συσκευή;


Είναι ποιο χρονοβόρο, στην τελική δεν είναι δικιά τους υποχρέωση να βρούνε την απόδειξη που εσύ έχασες,  λογικά δεν ήταν 1 και 2 τα περιστατικά που πάει ο κόσμος και απαίτει να του βρούνε την απόδειξη, όποτε σου λέει ονομαστική απόδειξη με κωδικό πελάτη (search string)

----------


## Gianniskriti

Παντως οπως ολοι θα διαπιστωνετε τελικα οι αποψεις διαφοροποιουνται

----------


## FuS

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι γινόμαστε υπερβολικοί.
Εξάλλου όποιος δεν θέλει/συμφωνεί μπορεί απλά να μην αγοράσει.

----------


## badweed

το να παρεις μια αποδειξη απο ενα καταστημα , εχει καποιο λογο υπαρξης για λογους εγγυησης (τις αποδοσεις φπα και τετοιες σαχλαμαρες ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο ) , οτι πηρα αυτο το πραγμα απο αυτο το μαγαζι . δεν εχει σημασια το ποιος το πηρε αλλα ποιος το πουλησε (και με τι προδιαγραφες )  . 

ο σειριακος αριθμος του αντικειμενου ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να κραταει το μαγαζι ωστε να μην του φερνουν /επιστρεφουν  αντικειμενα που δεν εχει πουλησει ασχτα με το ποιος θα το επιστρεψει (δεν ειναι προσωπικες οι εγγυησεις , οι εγγυησεις αφορουν τα προιοντα και οχι το ποιος τα πηρε ) .  

τωρα αν το πλαισιο θελει να φτιαξει λιστα πελατολογιου για να τους διαφημιζει τα προιοντα του , ειναι κατι το οποιο εγω συγκεκριμενα θα αφηνα το αντικειμενο κατω (ουτε καν στον παγκο ) αν μου ζηταγανε πολλα πολλα και αδιαφορα .

----------


## sdikr

> το να παρεις μια αποδειξη απο ενα καταστημα , εχει καποιο λογο υπαρξης για λογους εγγυησης (τις αποδοσεις φπα και τετοιες σαχλαμαρες ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο ) , οτι πηρα αυτο το πραγμα απο αυτο το μαγαζι . δεν εχει σημασια το ποιος το πηρε αλλα ποιος το πουλησε (και με τι προδιαγραφες )  . 
> 
> ο σειριακος αριθμος του αντικειμενου ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να κραταει το μαγαζι ωστε να μην του φερνουν /επιστρεφουν  αντικειμενα που δεν εχει πουλησει ασχτα με το ποιος θα το επιστρεψει (δεν ειναι προσωπικες οι εγγυησεις , οι εγγυησεις αφορουν τα προιοντα και οχι το ποιος τα πηρε ) .  
> 
> τωρα αν το πλαισιο θελει να φτιαξει λιστα πελατολογιου για να τους διαφημιζει τα προιοντα του , ειναι κατι το οποιο εγω συγκεκριμενα θα αφηνα το αντικειμενο κατω (ουτε καν στον παγκο ) αν μου ζηταγανε πολλα πολλα και αδιαφορα .


Θέλεις να πείς οτι για τις συσκευές που δεν έχουν serial number  ότι δεν έχουν και εγγύηση;
Για πάνε στο service της lg πχ και πες τους εγώ δεν έχω απόδειξη, έχω serial number και απαιτώ να μου επισκευάσετε την τηλεόραση να μου πεις τι θα σου πούνε.

----------


## 29gk

Η αληθεια παντως ειναι πως δεν ακολουθουν ολα τα πολυκαταστηματα ή συγκρινομενα καταστηματα βασει μεγεθους, αριθμου καταστηματων, τζιρου κτλ την ιδια πρακτικη. Προσωπικα και χωρις να αναερω ονοματα, μου ερχονται στο μυαλο *τουλαχιστον 4* τετοια που το περισσοτερο που ζητησαν ηταν η αποδειξη, ενα ονομα και το πολυ αν και οχι παντου, κι ενα τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας. Απλα φαινεται πως το ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ εχει αλλη πρακτικη, παρομοια με τα στοιχεια που ζητα για μια online αγορα και προφανεστατα οχι για εξυπηρετηση του πελατη αλλα για δικη του χρηση και μαλλον κι αξιοποιηση.

----------


## badweed

> Θέλεις να πείς οτι για τις συσκευές που δεν έχουν serial number  ότι δεν έχουν και εγγύηση;
> Για πάνε στο service της lg πχ και πες τους εγώ δεν έχω απόδειξη, έχω serial number και απαιτώ να μου επισκευάσετε την τηλεόραση να μου πεις τι θα σου πούνε.



οχι οτι δεν θα εχουν εγγυηση αλλα δεν μπορει να ξερει ο πωλητης με βεβαιοτητα σε περιπτωση επιστροφης η ελλατωματος αν αγοραστηκε απο αυτον και οχι απο την κινα παραδειγματος χαριν . 

τωρα αν καποιοι πανε στο πλαισιο χωρις αποδειξη και χωρις ιστορικο αγορας (οπως γινεται ιντερνετικα ) και θελουν να διεκδικησουν την εγγυηση , δεν φταιει ουτε το πλαισιο ουτε ο υπολοιπος κοσμος που ψωνιζει απο εκει για να υποτασεται σε τετοιο καθεστως .
νομιζω οτι εκπτιπτει στην ευθυνη του εκαστοτε καταναλωτη να διατηρει καποιο αρχειο σχετικο με τις εγγυησεις του βαση αποδειξεων .

----------


## yiapap

1. Υπάρχουν συσκευές που δεν έχουν εμφανή σειριακό αριθμό παραμόνον εάν ενεργοποιηθούν. Πως ακριβώς θα πεις στο Χ Πλαίσιο τον σειριακό αν έχει πρόβλημα η μητρική/μπαταρία σου και έχεις πετάξει τη συσκευασία (που εννοείται την πέταξες, εδώ πετάς την απόδειξη).
2. Το Πλαίσιο δεν καταγράφει τον σειριακό/imei στην απόδειξή του. Άλλες αλυσίδες το κάνουν (π.χ. Γερμανός)
3. Το να δώσεις ένα σταθερό κινητό τηλέφωνο δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό. Το να δώσεις όμως διεύθυνση, επάγγελμα κτλ. το θεωρώ τραβηγμένο. Αν το σύστημά τους δεν αφήνει να ανοίξεις καρτέλα χωρίς αυτά τα στοιχεία τότε είναι λάθος το σύστημα και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί! Κάνω εικασία αλλά παίζει να είναι η ίδια καρτέλα που χρησιμοποιούσαν για τιμολόγια. αφού σε περίπτωση τιμολόγησης όλα ατυά τα στοιχεία (Επάγγελμα, ΑΦΜ, Έδρα, τηλέφωνο κτλ.) είναι προαπαιτούμενα.

----------


## 29gk

> 3. Το να δώσεις ένα σταθερό κινητό τηλέφωνο δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό. Το να δώσεις όμως διεύθυνση, επάγγελμα κτλ. το θεωρώ τραβηγμένο. Αν το σύστημά τους δεν αφήνει να ανοίξεις καρτέλα χωρίς αυτά τα στοιχεία τότε είναι λάθος το σύστημα και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί! Κάνω εικασία αλλά παίζει να είναι η ίδια καρτέλα που χρησιμοποιούσαν για τιμολόγια. αφού σε περίπτωση τιμολόγησης όλα ατυά τα στοιχεία (Επάγγελμα, ΑΦΜ, Έδρα, τηλέφωνο κτλ.) είναι προαπαιτούμενα.


Ή ισως μια "ενοποιημενη" και μοναδικου τυπου καρτελλα, μια κι ενιαια για τιμολογιο-αποδειξη-online πωληση. Δεν γνωριζω ομως, εαν η υποχρεωτικη δηλωση τηρησης στοιχειων στην Αρχη για το online κομματι, ειναι νομιμο να εφαρμοζεται και στα καταστηματα με την φυσικη παρουσια του πελατη ο οποιος και πληρωνει μετρητα. Επισης ενδιαφερον ειναι, εαν αυτη η πρακτικη ισχυει και για αγορες προιοντων τα οποια και δεν απαιτουν εγγυηση, πχ μολυβια ή στυλο.

----------


## ela002

Απλά δεν πατάω στο Πλαίσιο κι ας δίνουν κάτι τσάμπα, ούτε για πλάκα. Δεν ανάγκασε κανείς κανέναν να πάει σε ένα συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα.

----------


## eqvus

Το τι λέει μια υπάλληλος, σε εταιρεία δεινόσαυρο και μάλιστα σε περίοδο εορτών πρέπει να διπλοελεγχτεί.
Απ΄κει πέρα, όσοι αγοράζουν με τιμολόγια, ήδη έχουν δώσει τα πλήρη στοιχεία τους οπότε δεν κακό να το δώσεις στον ίδιο κωδικό εφόσον θέλεις να χτίσεις το τζίρο σου. Εγώ αυτό έκανα παλαιότερα, αφού παραλίγο να την πατήσω, (δεν είχα κρατήσει την απόδειξη) Τελικά με εξυπηρέτησαν, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη,  ψάχνοντας τα αρχεία τους( Θυμόμουν την ημερομηνία αγοράς γιατί είχα άλλη αγορά με τιμ την ίδια μέρα)

Email εκεί που παν όλες οι σαβούρες του ινετ, ποτέ κινητό σε αγορά (  αλλά και εδώ είναι λίγο μάταιο καθώς το έχω δώσει στο servise ) χωρίς να με έχουν ενοχλήσει ποτε για διαφημιστικούς λόγους. 

Συμπέρασμα, στην e-εποχη, αν ζυγίσεις τα -/+, είναι προς συμφέρον σου να δώσεις τα στοιχεία σου.
Αν και νομίζω ότι πλέον έχουν σφίξει τα πράγματα και ειδικά άμα είναι κανένα turboX που μάλλον το τρώνε ... 



Γ

----------


## yiapap

> Ή ισως μια "ενοποιημενη" και μοναδικου τυπου καρτελλα, μια κι ενιαια για τιμολογιο-αποδειξη-online πωληση. Δεν γνωριζω ομως, εαν η υποχρεωτικη δηλωση τηρησης στοιχειων στην Αρχη για το online κομματι, ειναι νομιμο να εφαρμοζεται και στα καταστηματα με την φυσικη παρουσια του πελατη ο οποιος και πληρωνει μετρητα. Επισης ενδιαφερον ειναι, εαν αυτη η πρακτικη ισχυει και για αγορες προιοντων τα οποια και δεν απαιτουν εγγυηση, πχ μολυβια ή στυλο.


Αυτό γράφω: "παίζει να είναι η ίδια καρτέλα"
Αυτό όμως είναι μηχανογραφικά λάθος (δλδ ένας πελάτης λιανικής να έχει τα ίδια υποχρεωτικά πεδία εισαγωγής δεδομένων με έναν πελάτη τιμολογίου).

----------


## 29gk

> Αυτό γράφω: "παίζει να είναι η ίδια καρτέλα"
> Αυτό όμως είναι μηχανογραφικά λάθος (δλδ ένας πελάτης λιανικής να έχει τα ίδια υποχρεωτικά πεδία εισαγωγής δεδομένων με έναν πελάτη τιμολογίου).


Φυσικα συμφωνουμε, αλλα μενοντας μονον σε αυτο το μηνυμα σου, η λυση ειναι απλη. Οποιος δεν συμφωνει με αυτη την πρακτικη του συγκεκριμενου καταστηματος, απλα δεν το επιλεγει για τις αγορες του.

Παραμενει ομως η απορια μου, ως προς την νομιμοτητα αυτου του τροπου πωλησης, της νομιμοτητας αυτου του τροπου καταχωρησης στοιχειων στον γκισε του ταμειου, στο εαν αυτη η πρακτικη συμβαινει και για ειδη τα οποια και δεν εχουν λογους καταχωρησης στοιχειων και εαν οντως συμβαινει ΚΑΙ για αυτα τα ειδη, κατα ποσο και παλι ειναι νομιμο.

----------


## Gianniskriti

Για να παει καποιος να αγορασει χαρτικα αξιας >10 ευρω να δουμε αν ζητανε παλι ολα τα στοιχεια!

----------


## no_logo

> Για να παει καποιος να αγορασει χαρτικα αξιας >10 ευρω να δουμε αν ζητανε παλι ολα τα στοιχεια!


έχουν εγγύηση;

----------


## Andreaslar

> Θέλεις να πείς οτι για τις συσκευές που δεν έχουν serial number  ότι δεν έχουν και εγγύηση;
> Για πάνε στο service της lg πχ και πες τους εγώ δεν έχω απόδειξη, έχω serial number και απαιτώ να μου επισκευάσετε την τηλεόραση να μου πεις τι θα σου πούνε.


Στο service της LG στο Ψυχικό, δεν μου ζήτησαν τίποτα.. Τσέκαραν μέσω IMEI ότι ήταν εντός εγγύησης (αγορασμένο από expansys)

----------


## frnk

Το ποιο ειναι το επαγγελμα σου γιατι το ρωτανε;

----------


## Veldrin

ΑΦΜ και επάγγελμα δε δίνω σε εταιρίες λιανικής που να χτυπιούνται. Δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα να τα ζητούν έτσι κι αλλιώς, και το γνωρίζουν καλά.

----------


## shocked

περυσι αγορασα απο OTEshop ενα lumia. ο υπαλληλος μου ειπε θελω και αφμ για την εγγυηση, το εδωσα. και τωρα θα πειτε γιατι το εδωσες, εγω δε θα το εδινα, εγω θα εδινα ψευτικο κτλ κτλ.
αν πηγαινα να κανω νεα τηλεφωνικη συνδεση παλι θα μου το ζηταγε, οποτε εφοσον και για τις δυο περιπτωσεις θελουν (απο εντολη ανωτερου για να ειναι καλυμμενοι) αφμ ή καποιο αλλο στοιχεο?

μου εφτιαξε μια καρτελα πελατη με διαφορα στοιχεια, οπως στο πλαισιο. ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα με το αν πατε να αγορασετε μεσα απο το σαιτ τους. εκει θα δωσετε ψευτικη διευθηνση?
γι' αυτο σε ρωτανε συνεχεια στο πλαισιο ακομα και γόμα να αγορασεις, αν θελεις αποδειξη ή τιμολογιο.

κατι που δεν νομιζω να προσεξα στα προηγουμενα ποστ, τα ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ αυτα στοιχεια σας τα θελουν οχι μονο για ευρεση αποδειξης αν ζητηθει απο πελατη (και οχι για να σας χρεωσουν δανεια και τροχοσπιτα εν αγνοια σας), αλλα και για να *ΣΑΣ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ*.

αν πανε 2 παπαδοπουλοι πετροι να αγορασουν μια τηλεοραση πχ απο πλαισιο, θα πρεπει καπως να τους ξεχωρισουν, και αρα θα τους ζητησουν κινητο ή σταθερο.

αν πατε σε κοτσοβολο να κανετε δοσεις μια συσκευη? θα τους πειτε και εκει οχι δε σου δινω το αφμ μου? ε θα σου πουν δε μπορεις να ψωνισεις δοσεις χωρις αφμ.

----------


## cranky

> αν πατε σε κοτσοβολο να κανετε δοσεις μια συσκευη? θα τους πειτε και εκει οχι δε σου δινω το αφμ μου? ε θα σου πουν δε μπορεις να ψωνισεις δοσεις χωρις αφμ.


Άλλο οι δόσεις, κι' άλλο τα μετρητά, για αναλώσιμα και μικροπράγματα.
Την μόνη ερώτηση που θεωρώ απαραίτητη, είναι το «απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο».

Πάντως, σε προχτεσινή αγορά DVI καλωδίου, μόνο αυτό με ρωτήσανε.

----------


## frnk

Και εμενα που αγορασα μια τσαντα για λαπτοπ!.. με ρωτησε στο ταμειο  τι δουλεια κανω!  
Ιδιωτικος υπαλληλος ειπα!.. και το περασε στο κομπιουτερ
Αρα αμα πεις ιδιωτικος η δημοσιος υπαλληλος που ειναι κατι το γενικο τι καταλαβαινουν;


*Spoiler:*




			...(Κρατηθηκα μην και πω καμια "κουβεντα" γιατι τι μου εφταιγε το κοριτσακι)!

----------


## swatsquadgr

Μου εχει τυχει να ζητανε στοιχεια (ονομ/μο , εργασια ,τηλεφωνο) και σε ασχετα και μικρα καταστημα (μεχρι και σε ανταλλακτικα μοτο) για να σε καταχωρησουν στο συστημα τους . Οσες φορες τους εχω πει δε θελω να δωσω στοιχεια , κοψτε μου απλη ανωνυμη αποδειξη , δεν εχω συναντησει στο 99% των περιπτωσεων προβλημα . Αλλου που επιμενουν για χ,ψ λογους , αν δεν εχω ορεξη για φασαρια τους δινω ψευτικο ονομα και ψευτικα στοιχεια (ειδικα αν δε χρειαζεσαι εγγυηση) .  Νομιζω οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο , διαφορετικα φευγεις και δεν ψωνιζεις .

----------


## yiapap

> αν πανε 2 παπαδοπουλοι πετροι να αγορασουν μια τηλεοραση πχ απο πλαισιο, θα πρεπει καπως να τους ξεχωρισουν, και αρα θα τους ζητησουν κινητο ή σταθερο.


Ως εδώ καλά. Αλλά μετά θέλουν για τη μοναδικότητα και το επάγγελμα και το ΑΦΜ και το επάγγελμα; Χλωμό.

----------


## WAntilles

> Επιτελους το αυτονοητο δηλαδη.
> Οχι θα πρεπει να κραταω την αποδειξη 2 χρονια για να εχω εγγυηση.
> 
> Να βγειτε απο τις σπηλιες παρακαλω και να μην βλεπετε πολυ τηλεοραση.


Φαντάζομαι ότι "έχεις βγει από τις σπηλιές" και κάνεις "το αυτονόητο", πετάς δηλαδή μέχρι και το συμβόλαιο του σπιτιού σου, ε;

----------


## sdikr

> Φαντάζομαι ότι "έχεις βγει από τις σπηλιές" και κάνεις "το αυτονόητο", πετάς δηλαδή μέχρι και το συμβόλαιο του σπιτιού σου, ε;


Φυσικά,  μαζί με το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως,  το ίδιο πράγμα είναι η απόδειξη αγοράς του ssd με το σπίτι και το birth certificate

----------


## WAntilles

> Φυσικά,  μαζί με το πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως,  το ίδιο πράγμα είναι η απόδειξη αγοράς του ssd με το σπίτι και το birth certificate


Η απόδειξη αγοράς, είναι το "συμβόλαιο" της εγγύησης.

----------


## yiapap

Ρε παιδιά γιατί κάνετε τα απλά, σύνθετα;
Θέλετε κάποιος να κρατήσει στοιχεία που *δεν είναι απαραίτητα για την ταυτοποίησή σας* αλλά δεν είναι και ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα; Τα δίνετε και σκασίλα σας η απόδειξη
Θέλετε να μη δώσετε τίποτε; Μη δίνετε αλλα κρατήστε την απόδειξη!

Το ερώτημα είναι: Αν δεν θέλεις να τα δώσεις για μια απλή απόδειξη, μπορείς;

----------


## Verde

Εγω πάντως που αγόρασα πρόσφατα 3-4 φορές διαφορα είδη βιβλιοχαρτοπωλείου δεν μου ζήτησαν κανένα στοιχείο.
ισως ζητάνε μονο σε όσους αγοράζουν ηλεκτρονικά είδη που έχουν εγγυήσεις κλπ άρα στέκει η άποψη που λενε παραπάνω καποιοι οτι τα ζητάνε για να μπορούν να σε βρουν εύκολα σε περιπτωση εγγύησης αν δεν εχεις απόδειξη.

Υγ Πάντως ηλεκτρονικά είδη σταμάτησα εδω και 2 χρόνια να αγοράζω απο το Πλαίσιο γιατι τα επώνυμα προϊόντα τα βρισκω αλλού φτηνότερα και τα δικά του ειναι κινεζικές μούφες για τα σκουπίδια!

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί κάνετε τα απλά, σύνθετα;
> Θέλετε κάποιος να κρατήσει στοιχεία που *δεν είναι απαραίτητα για την ταυτοποίησή σας* αλλά δεν είναι και ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα; Τα δίνετε και σκασίλα σας η απόδειξη
> Θέλετε να μη δώσετε τίποτε; Μη δίνετε αλλα κρατήστε την απόδειξη!
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι: Αν δεν θέλεις να τα δώσεις για μια απλή απόδειξη, μπορείς;



Για να έχουμε να λέμε κάτι και εμείς,  :Razz:

----------


## frnk

> Εγω πάντως που αγόρασα πρόσφατα 3-4 φορές διαφορα είδη βιβλιοχαρτοπωλείου δεν μου ζήτησαν κανένα στοιχείο.
> ισως ζητάνε μονο σε όσους αγοράζουν ηλεκτρονικά είδη που έχουν εγγυήσεις κλπ άρα στέκει η άποψη που λενε παραπάνω καποιοι οτι τα ζητάνε για να μπορούν να σε βρουν εύκολα σε περιπτωση εγγύησης αν δεν εχεις απόδειξη.
> 
> Υγ Πάντως ηλεκτρονικά είδη σταμάτησα εδω και 2 χρόνια να αγοράζω απο το Πλαίσιο γιατι τα επώνυμα προϊόντα τα βρισκω αλλού φτηνότερα και τα δικά του ειναι κινεζικές μούφες για τα σκουπίδια!


Μα και εγω μια τσαντα για λαπτοπ που αγορασα με ρωτησε το επαγγελμα μου! ...(Κηπουρος θα πω την επομενη φορα)!!!

----------


## Jazzer

Επάγγελμα κομμωτήριο σκύλων ακούγεται καλύτερα στο πλαίσιο.  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

"Επαγγελματίας Δολοφόνος"  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## frnk

...Η "Mystery shopper"!!! http://www.imerodromos.gr/sofia-pata...teyxh-plaisio/

----------


## john dubi

> ...Η "Mystery shopper"!!! http://www.imerodromos.gr/sofia-pata...teyxh-plaisio/


Πρωτη φορα βλεπω εταιρεια να βγαζει μαζι με τους καλυτερους και τους χειροτερους υπαλληλους στην εσωτερικη εφημεριδα της. Απλα τραγικο αμα συμβαινει κατι τετοιο.

----------

